# $18 Plant Package



## Sally M

A variety of misc plants and cuttings including dwarf sags, a couple hygro species, a little java moss and a small sprouting java fern. Also some floaters that has duckweed, salvinia and frogbit. $18 which includes US shipping. First PM gets it and I'll send it out Priority Mail. Payment is through PayPal

Thanks,
Sally


----------



## Sally M

Sold!


----------

